# Freaking out about toxins in corals HELP!



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently went out and purchased all the basic necessities to start my first reef tank. After doing so i decided to do more research about specific corals i would like to eventually add and what not. In doing that I discovered that many corals contain a deadly neurotoxin. I myself have really bad clinical anxiety and I think for me this is almost a deal breaker as I would legit send myself into a panic attack every time i needed to enter the aquarium for some general maintenance. 

So my question to all of you reef masters is there a list of specific corals i can use in my tank that if i come into contact with them i am not in any way going to possibly harm myself or my hubby. I know that you can use gloves and eye gear but to me i think it will still be just a thought in the back of my mind of did i wash that properly? did i rinse that off? oh my god i touched my mouth! omg i touched my eye! over and over again!

i KNOW THAT HAVING THEM BE COMPLETELY NON TOXIC IS ALMOST IF NOT FOR SURE IMPOSSIBLE BUT WHAT ONES DON'T HAVE A DEADLY TO HUMANS TOXIN? as far as i know im not allergic to anything but i just cannot risk it for my own sanity and peace of mind. Any help will be greatly appreciated as i really want to jump into this hobby as its been a dream of mine for years and for some reason doing it without the corals just doesn't seem as appealing to me but if that's where i end up i guess ill have to live with it.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would not worry just avoid handling with open cuts of wounds on your hands. Also after the coral is placed you will not likely have to handle it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think sometimes the things we read about are worst case warnings regarding anything you may want to read about, it's good to know what to be cautious about, but don't put yourself into a panic mode about it just be aware, careful and enjoy. Good luck with your new reef tank you will love it.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Those thing you've read about are most likely to the extreme. Or else, the hobby would have been dead along time ago. I think the stuff you read was written to inform you that some corals have some toxin so you'll know how to handle it properly.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The neurotoxins in zoas and palys are mainly harmful if ingested (ie. you or your dog chomps one down) or you frag them and cut yourself. If you're very worried, then don't keep these polyps or don't frag them yourself. Been keeping corals for over a decade & (knock on wood) never got sick or poisoned from them. I know literally hundreds of reefers and I've only read of two or three stories of people who got sick or their other pets did, mostly because they were very careless when handling zoas/palys. Over the years, I've made hundreds of frags with NO ill effects.

This is like watching a horrendous car wreck on Hwy 1 and deciding never to drive a car or walk across a street ever again. Like The Guy & Rjjm already stated, these postings you're reading are the worse case scenario.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I mean, if you have a clinical phobia, you may want to ask yourself "will I be able to overcome this irrational (I use this word with all due respect) fear?"

If the answer is no, then this may be a foregone conclusion. Honestly, you'll have an exponentially higher chance of being electrocuted while reaching into a GFCI protected aquarium (any aquarium) than getting poisoned by a coral.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Don't worry. Just don't boil the Rock and inhale the steam, don't touch them without some gloves and don't put them in a sandwich to eat and you will be fine. I've got tons of paly corals and frag them all the time. They wouldn't sell them if it would kill people.


----------

